
Scalability concepts: distributed ID generation - akdas
https://avikdas.com/2020/03/23/scalability-concepts-distributed-id-generation.html
======
verdverm
See CUIDs for a widely used and workable solution.

~~~
akdas
I hadn't heard about CUIDs, but based on the Github repo [1], I see they fall
into two of the categories I presented:

\- A large range. It looks like CUIDs support a short version, but the README
calls out the short version should only be used for disambiguation, and are
"absolutely not recommended for database unique IDs".

\- Encode the partition in the ID. In this case, the partition is either based
on the browser or the process ID of the server.

Cool stuff, thanks for pointing it out!

[1] [https://github.com/ericelliott/cuid](https://github.com/ericelliott/cuid)

